# Australian Post?



## Darrennick (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey guys.

Ive recently moved from Ireland and I have a question about the post. 

I have a tracking number for an item i purchased off ebay. I checked it this morning to find that it had cleared customs in Australia (where abouts, I don't know) at around 9 am yesterday. Do you think that i should have received it by now and also what times do the postal service deliver throughout the day? I am living in Perth. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I am not sure but you may want to give them a call on 13 76 78. They can explain how long it takes. 

Australia Post does not operate on Sundays and as for Saturdays - they only work 9 am to 12 pm (selected outlets only). You may get it around Monday/Tuesday then depending on how long delivery takes from the date of clearing off customs.


----------



## bwendo (Feb 7, 2010)

Be patient. Australia Post is massive and if something goes astray the onus is on you to rectify it.
We have had our share of experiences with our Hamper business.


----------



## Ashley Wilis (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi.. 
well you should talk to higher authorities in this regard.. I think till know you have get enough information in this regards...


----------

